# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Decidme vuestras críticas, sin miedo

## Alvaro de Andress

Bueno, soy nuevo por aquí y en la sección "Nuevos Miembros" e Iban me ha aconsejado que ponga en esta sección para que me deis vuestra crítica. Muchas gracias y un saludo.






Vídeo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPJ-mZns9_0

----------


## Iban

Poco a poco vendrán las críticas pero va la primera. Antes de que tenga que salir la carta roja, ¿eres consciente de que se llega a ver dos veces? El concepto de manejo descuidado de la baraja significa que "parece que se maneja con dsepreocupación", no que se realmente se haga.

Te voy a dar el primer consejo. Empieza por aprender a mezclar las cartas. Crees que sabes, pero yo llevo cuatro años y todavía no sé mezclar bien en las manos. Y eso que practico...

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

> Poco a poco vendrán las críticas pero va la primera. Antes de que tenga que salir la carta roja, ¿eres consciente de que se llega a ver dos veces? El concepto de manejo descuidado de la baraja significa que "parece que se maneja con dsepreocupación", no que se realmente se haga.
> 
> Te voy a dar el primer consejo. Empieza por aprender a mezclar las cartas. Crees que sabes, pero yo llevo cuatro años y todavía no sé mezclar bien en las manos. Y eso que practico...



Pues sinceramente, no me había percatado de lo de la carta roja, no se si habrá sido por mi punto de  vista pero no la había visto.
Sobre la mezcla... Lo he estado y es verdad, me he desilusionado un poco, pero con práctica y gracias a los consejos que me daréis conseguiré salir adelante...

----------


## Aminoliquid

Hola Alvaro y bienvenido seas! 

Yo desde el punto de vista técnico no puedo aportarte mucho ya que los consejos deverias de darmelos tu a mí (en edad mágica eres mucho más mayor que yo),pero me gustaría preguntarte algo: Dicen que de los maestros se suele captar su esencia y luego reflejamos ciertas influencias suyas a la hora de hacer lo que aprendemos.Me gustaría saber: ¿Cuales son para tí tus maestros?

Y ahora darte un pequeño aporte técnico,desde mi punto de vista,cuando extiendes la baraja en la mesa lo haces de dos formas distintas.La primera vez apoyas la palma y alineas tu codo con la extensión que vas a hacer.Esto te hace adoptar una postura un tanto incómoda para ti y antinatural para el espectador.Casi que puedo notar la tensión que ejerces al ejecutar ese movimiento.Sin embargo,la segunda extensión que haces para mostrar que no hay más cartas rojas la haces diferente,¿Por que? Si son dos simples extensiones para mostrar los dorsos de la baraja...Medita ese punto y ensayalo.
Piensa que tienes que lograr que todos los movimientos que hagas sean siempre exactos,naturales y relajados.Nuestras palabras dicen poco,lo que más habla de nosotros son nuestros gestos,nuestro cuerpo,nuestra mirada,expresión...

Recuerda ese pequeño detaye pero que pienso que es importante:

1° Extensión: Forzada,incómoda para tí y para la vista del expectador,corta en longitud,postura antinatural...

2°Extensión: postura cómoda para ti,visualmente bonita,apoyas la palma de la mano y los dedos en su canto,eso la hace tecnicamente más uniforme,sensación de despreocupación...

Un saludo amigo y seguiremos comentando!

----------


## Aminoliquid

Duplicado.

P.D:No sé cual es el problema,pero cada dos por tres se me duplican los mensages.A versi algún moderador lo lee y me puede ayudar.

Gracias!

----------


## Darkman

Ánimo, Alvaro! Como mis compañeros, creo que, a tu edad, mantener una afición como esta desde tan joven tiene mucho mérito. En cuanto al video, aunque ya te habrás dado cuenta, cuando muestras a cámara la carta elegida, se descuadra claramente el DL. Ten cuidado con cosas como esa.
Saludos.

----------


## Inherent

Yo voy a criticar desde otro punto de vista. Creo que la presentación tiene un poco el defecto tipo "receta de cocina de Arguiñano", es decir, enunciar con el mismo tono lo que se está haciendo como si describiéramos los ingredientes, lo que vamos a haciendo.... hay que insuflar vida y magia a esa presentación!!  Cuando se corta varias veces, diremos que estamos perdiendo la carta, cuando aparece una carta roja hay que expresar emoción respecto al resto de cosas que pasan, y no digamos ya cuando esa carta es justo la elegida...!!

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

> Yo voy a criticar desde otro punto de vista. Creo que la presentación tiene un poco el defecto tipo "receta de cocina de Arguiñano", es decir, enunciar con el mismo tono lo que se está haciendo como si describiéramos los ingredientes, lo que vamos a haciendo.... hay que insuflar vida y magia a esa presentación!!  Cuando se corta varias veces, diremos que estamos perdiendo la carta, cuando aparece una carta roja hay que expresar emoción respecto al resto de cosas que pasan, y no digamos ya cuando esa carta es justo la elegida...!!



Bueno, la verdad, es que estoy un poco tímido, con el tiempo me iré soltando, (eso espero) y aún así, muchas gracias por el consejo.




> Hola Alvaro y bienvenido seas! 
> 
> Yo desde el punto de vista técnico no puedo aportarte mucho ya que los consejos deverias de darmelos tu a mí (en edad mágica eres mucho más mayor que yo),pero me gustaría preguntarte algo: Dicen que de los maestros se suele captar su esencia y luego reflejamos ciertas influencias suyas a la hora de hacer lo que aprendemos.Me gustaría saber: ¿Cuales son para tí tus maestros?
> 
> Y ahora darte un pequeño aporte técnico,desde mi punto de vista,cuando extiendes la baraja en la mesa lo haces de dos formas distintas.La primera vez apoyas la palma y alineas tu codo con la extensión que vas a hacer.Esto te hace adoptar una postura un tanto incómoda para ti y antinatural para el espectador.Casi que puedo notar la tensión que ejerces al ejecutar ese movimiento.Sin embargo,la segunda extensión que haces para mostrar que no hay más cartas rojas la haces diferente,¿Por que? Si son dos simples extensiones para mostrar los dorsos de la baraja...Medita ese punto y ensayalo.
> Piensa que tienes que lograr que todos los movimientos que hagas sean siempre exactos,naturales y relajados.Nuestras palabras dicen poco,lo que más habla de nosotros son nuestros gestos,nuestro cuerpo,nuestra mirada,expresión...
> 
> Recuerda ese pequeño detaye pero que pienso que es importante:
> 
> ...


Bueno, ese movimiento lo hice intentando ocultar la carta roja, luego, en la siguiente, como no hay nada que ocultar lo hago más fluido.




> Ánimo, Alvaro! Como mis compañeros, creo que, a tu edad, mantener una afición como esta desde tan joven tiene mucho mérito. En cuanto al video, aunque ya te habrás dado cuenta, cuando muestras a cámara la carta elegida, se descuadra claramente el DL. Ten cuidado con cosas como esa.
> Saludos.


Muchas gracias por tus consejos y por los de todos en general, me estáis diciendo cosas que yo no veía, muchas gracias en serio.

----------


## Iban

> Bueno, ese movimiento lo hice intentando ocultar la carta roja, luego, en la siguiente, como no hay nada que ocultar lo hago más fluido.


Lo que significa que si hay trampa lo haces de una manera, y si no la hay, de otra. Con lo cual, basta mirar cómo lo haces para saber si hay trampa o no, ¿cierto? O dicho de otra manera, es como si pusieras un subtítulo diciendo: "ahora estoy haciendo trampa", "ahora no".

¿No te parece más coherente hacerlo ambas veces de la misma manera?

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

Pues eso puede parecer... A ver que os parece este otro, yo creo que puede que esté algo mejor.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5iEtQdomjc

----------


## Iban

Álvaro, con todo el cariño del mundo. No se trata de que subas vídeos uno detrás de otro intentando encontrar uno que creas que nos va a gustar. Se trata de que ese proceso te sirva a ti para aprender y mejorar. Hace menos de 24 horas que has subido el primero, y todavía hay muchísimas cosas que comentar sobre él. Olvídate de todo lo que has grabado hasta ahora, porque los fallos que hay en uno, están en todos. Y son muchos.

Céntrate en este, y escucha lo que te diga la gente. Y sobre todo, piensa si tienen razón, porque entonces tienes que cambiar lo que haces y cómo lo haces. Luego, ensaya, medita, y vuelve a grabarlo. A ver si ha mejorado. Si no, nos estás haciendo perder el tiempo a nosotros, y lo estás perdiendo tú.

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

Vale, lo siento.

----------


## Iban

No, escucha, no te vengas abajo ni te enfades. Pero las cosas que te han dicho para el primer vídeo, valen en mayor o menor medida para el segundo. Deja un poco de tiempo para que la gente se pase a ver tu primer vídeo. Escucha las críticas y medita si tienen razón o, por el contrario, son sandeces (algunas lo serán, casi seguro). Intenta sacar algo positivo, y practícalo, e intenta mejorar. Cuando hayas aplicado esos primeros consejos, vuelve con otro vídeo, para que los que vean que criticarte/aconsejarte sirve de algo, lo sigan haciendo.

A nosotros no tienes que impresionarnos con tus juegos, eso es para tus espectadores. Con nosotros tienes que (por lo menos por ahora) aprender.

----------


## elmanu

Buenas campeón!
Aqui van mis pequeños consejitos
Sobre el primer vídeo ya te han dado algunos, así que mi consejo es que los pongas en practica, con tiempo y con paciencia, cambiando esa presentación, tienes el canuto? puedes empezar con esa presentación y poco a poco ir cambiandola.
Yo suelo hacer los 2 f-rz--- iguales, sin tantos cortes, normalmente los 2 por mezcla hindú, así que tampoco me rompo mucho la cabeza, y sin hacer tantos cortes y mezclas, simplemente cortando, dejando la porción superior sobre la mesa, pedir que dejen en el la carta y dejando el resto encima, la carta ya queda perdida en el centro de la baraja.
Luego puedes hacer una extensión en mesa para enseñar que la carta se ha transformado en una roja.
El DL en mi opinión esta bastante bien, pero es cierto lo que dice Darkman que se descuadran un poco cuando la muestras, defecto de las cartas bicycle, a todos nos ha pasado, pero hay que tener mucho cuidado.

Sobre el segundo vídeo

Tu carta favorita y su carta hermana suben mágicamente encima de la baraja? jajaj Sería mejor empezar con las cartas perdidas por la baraja antes de empezar y sacarlas a la vista del espectador (o de la cámara en este caso)
Cuando sacas el as lo dejas encima de la baraja y mezclas, es una opción, pero visto el manejo que tienes para hacer cortes estrambolicos, creo que podrías hacer un c-ntr-- mejor y ahorrarte el 80% de esos cortes y mezclas con cascada, que sabemos que se te dan bien, pero son innecesarios.

Alé,,,no te digo mas que al final me llamarás pesado, pero como has dicho sin miedo ;p
Espero ver pronto esos vídeos con público y con todos los consejos que te van a dar, seguro que muchos mejores que los mios, aplicados en los JUEGOS,,,no trucos!
Un abrazo!

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

> No, escucha, no te vengas abajo ni te enfades. Pero las cosas que te han dicho para el primer vídeo, valen en mayor o menor medida para el segundo. Deja un poco de tiempo para que la gente se pase a ver tu primer vídeo. Escucha las críticas y medita si tienen razón o, por el contrario, son sandeces (algunas lo serán, casi seguro). Intenta sacar algo positivo, y practícalo, e intenta mejorar. Cuando hayas aplicado esos primeros consejos, vuelve con otro vídeo, para que los que vean que criticarte/aconsejarte sirve de algo, lo sigan haciendo.
> 
> A nosotros no tienes que impresionarnos con tus juegos, eso es para tus espectadores. Con nosotros tienes que (por lo menos por ahora) aprender.


No me voy a enfadar, si me he registrado en este foro es para aprender magia, y para que me ayudéis para mejorar con vuestras críticas, ya sean buenas o malas, y si no sé encajarlas, ¿de qué sirve? Solo tengo 13 años y tengo mucho tiempo por delante para mejorar día a día y sacar el mago que llevo dentro. Muchas gracias a todos.

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

> Buenas campeón!
> Aqui van mis pequeños consejitos
> Sobre el primer vídeo ya te han dado algunos, así que mi consejo es que los pongas en practica, con tiempo y con paciencia, cambiando esa presentación, tienes el canuto? puedes empezar con esa presentación y poco a poco ir cambiandola.
> Yo suelo hacer los 2 f-rz--- iguales, sin tantos cortes, normalmente los 2 por mezcla hindú, así que tampoco me rompo mucho la cabeza, y sin hacer tantos cortes y mezclas, simplemente cortando, dejando la porción superior sobre la mesa, pedir que dejen en el la carta y dejando el resto encima, la carta ya queda perdida en el centro de la baraja.
> Luego puedes hacer una extensión en mesa para enseñar que la carta se ha transformado en una roja.
> El DL en mi opinión esta bastante bien, pero es cierto lo que dice Darkman que se descuadran un poco cuando la muestras, defecto de las cartas bicycle, a todos nos ha pasado, pero hay que tener mucho cuidado.
> 
> Sobre el segundo vídeo
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias, y pesado para nada, al contrario, como si escribís El Quijote, lo voy a leer igual y voy a hacer lo que me digáis , porque "estáis perdiendo vuestro tiempo" en ayudarme. Os lo agradezco mucho, de veras.

----------


## Iban

Coge una hoja e intenta hacerte una lista con los consejos que crees que te pueden haber sido útiles, y escribe cómo ponerlos en práctica. Repasa tu vídeo para ver si son tan evidentes, y grábate un par de millones de veces limando poco a poco esos fallos. Vendrán más, pero sería muy frustrante que en el próximo vídeo sigamos diciéndote lo mismo.

El primer consejo que deberías tener en cuenta es: olvídate de esos cortes triples. No tienes fluidez suficiente como para que sean despistantes. Empieza limitando tus movimientos al mínimo e intenta que el espectador no se maree con tanto ir y venir de las cartas. Economiza. La economía es elegante. El exceso de cortes es barroco, y eso pasó de moda en el siglo XVIII.

----------


## elmanu

Alvaro, si tu mejoras los juegos con los consejos que se te dan aquí, no estaremos perdiendo nuestro tiempo ni mucho menos!

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

> Alvaro, si tu mejoras los juegos con los consejos que se te dan aquí, no estaremos perdiendo nuestro tiempo ni mucho menos!


Es que he tenido un cambio radical, hace dos días no tenía a nadie (interesado en el mundo de la magia) que me dijera que fallos tenía o que podía hacer para mejorarlos. Ahora estoy compartiendo mis  trucos con magos que me dan su crítica, y lo hacen de buena manera, no se si me explico.




> Coge una hoja e intenta hacerte una lista con los consejos que crees que te pueden haber sido útiles, y escribe cómo ponerlos en práctica. Repasa tu vídeo para ver si son tan evidentes, y grábate un par de millones de veces limando poco a poco esos fallos. Vendrán más, pero sería muy frustrante que en el próximo vídeo sigamos diciéndote lo mismo.
> 
> El primer consejo que deberías tener en cuenta es: olvídate de esos cortes triples. No tienes fluidez suficiente como para que sean despistantes. Empieza limitando tus movimientos al mínimo e intenta que el espectador no se maree con tanto ir y venir de las cartas. Economiza. La economía es elegante. El exceso de cortes es barroco, y eso pasó de moda en el siglo XVIII.


De acuerdo, lo haré

----------


## Ochosi

Creo que te han dado muchos consejos sobre puntos concretos de tus videos, así que me gustaría darte uno mas general.

Grábate más, pero no lo subas. Grabarte permite verte en segunda persona y fijarte en todos los pequeños detalles que pasarías por alto practicando solo o frente el espejo. Por tu canal veo que no tienes problema para hacer videos, así que haz una sesión de práctica completa, donde pruebes infinidad de técnicas y juegos varias veces, y fíjate tu mismo en esos pequeños detalles que quieras cambiar. Si hay alguna cosa que no acaba de convencerte, haz un video solo de eso, súbilo en "no clasificado" y déjanoslo por aquí (siempre y cuando no desveles nada, por supuesto). Le echamos un ojo entre todos, intentamos ayudarte y vuelves a comenzar.

Quizás ya hayas probado este método (en cuyo caso, estoy perdiendo el tiempo  :117:  ), pero si no, verás como te ayuda a mejorar  :Smile1:

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

> Creo que te han dado muchos consejos sobre puntos concretos de tus videos, así que me gustaría darte uno mas general.
> 
> Grábate más, pero no lo subas. Grabarte permite verte en segunda persona y fijarte en todos los pequeños detalles que pasarías por alto practicando solo o frente el espejo. Por tu canal veo que no tienes problema para hacer videos, así que haz una sesión de práctica completa, donde pruebes infinidad de técnicas y juegos varias veces, y fíjate tu mismo en esos pequeños detalles que quieras cambiar. Si hay alguna cosa que no acaba de convencerte, haz un video solo de eso, súbilo en "no clasificado" y déjanoslo por aquí (siempre y cuando no desveles nada, por supuesto). Le echamos un ojo entre todos, intentamos ayudarte y vuelves a comenzar.
> 
> Quizás ya hayas probado este método (en cuyo caso, estoy perdiendo el tiempo  ), pero si no, verás como te ayuda a mejorar


Muchas gracias, lo tendré en cuenta.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Lo que significa que si hay trampa lo haces de una manera, y si no la hay, de otra. Con lo cual, basta mirar cómo lo haces para saber si hay trampa o no, ¿cierto? O dicho de otra manera, es como si pusieras un subtítulo diciendo: "ahora estoy haciendo trampa", "ahora no".
> 
> ¿No te parece más coherente hacerlo ambas veces de la misma manera?


Yo quería hacerte pensar un poco ( que para estas cosas biene muy bien el pensar y meditar) ,pero Iban te lo ha dicho ya claro.Alvaro,en magia tienes que tener siempre un objetivo a la hora de aprender técnicas.Deves grabarte a fuego que todo movimiento tramposo que hagas a de ser exactamente igual a que si lo hicieras normal.De lo contrario,es como dice Iban,es como si en la primera extensión saltara una alarma y apareciera una enorme flecha roja sobre tu cabeza señalando ese momento exacto en el que haces la trampa.
Otra cosa que tienes que tener en cuenta es la fluidez y el ritmo con el que haces un juego.Si vas a un ritmo digamos normal y en los momentos claves te aceleras y cuando pasa el peligro desaceleras...pueees,vuelve a saltar la alarma de antes! 

Todas estas cosas las notarán la gente aunque no sepas que estas haciendo exactamente,aunque no vean la trampa,pero la sienten y eso amigo Alvaro no es magia.Tu objetivo es impedir crear esa sensación a tu público porque sería todo lo contrario a lo que pretendes.
Recuerda lo que te puse en el primer post y te lo recuerdo ahora: nuestras palabras hablan menos que nuestro cuerpo,tenlo siempre en cuenta!

Otra cosa,no sabes lo acertada que ha sido tu decisión de entrar aquí!! Yo entré hace unos meses y ya he hecho algunos buenos colegas,tengo uno de hasta Mexico!!! Ya verás que no te arrepientes...

Otra cosa más,el consejo que te ha dado Iban sobre escribir es muy buen consejo.Escribe Alvaro,todo lo que aprendas,lo que idees,lo que corrijas,lo que te gustaría conseguir.Yo lo leí en un librp ese consejo y desde que lo llevo a la práctica veo cuanto me sirve.
También quería decirte que hagas caso a Iban sobre lo de olvidarte de todos tus videos y centrarte en uno.Ensaya ese juego,ensayalo hasta que lo veas tu y te lo tragues tu mismo,que tu mismo te creas lo que estás viendo y luego presentalo delante de gente.

Un saludo Alvaro!!!

P.D: No me has dicho quienes son tus maestros...

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

> Yo quería hacerte pensar un poco ( que para estas cosas biene muy bien el pensar y meditar) ,pero Iban te lo ha dicho ya claro.Alvaro,en magia tienes que tener siempre un objetivo a la hora de aprender técnicas.Deves grabarte a fuego que todo movimiento tramposo que hagas a de ser exactamente igual a que si lo hicieras normal.De lo contrario,es como dice Iban,es como si en la primera extensión saltara una alarma y apareciera una enorme flecha roja sobre tu cabeza señalando ese momento exacto en el que haces la trampa.
> Otra cosa que tienes que tener en cuenta es la fluidez y el ritmo con el que haces un juego.Si vas a un ritmo digamos normal y en los momentos claves te aceleras y cuando pasa el peligro desaceleras...pueees,vuelve a saltar la alarma de antes! 
> 
> Todas estas cosas las notarán la gente aunque no sepas que estas haciendo exactamente,aunque no vean la trampa,pero la sienten y eso amigo Alvaro no es magia.Tu objetivo es impedir crear esa sensación a tu público porque sería todo lo contrario a lo que pretendes.
> Recuerda lo que te puse en el primer post y te lo recuerdo ahora: nuestras palabras hablan menos que nuestro cuerpo,tenlo siempre en cuenta!
> 
> Otra cosa,no sabes lo acertada que ha sido tu decisión de entrar aquí!! Yo entré hace unos meses y ya he hecho algunos buenos colegas,tengo uno de hasta Mexico!!! Ya verás que no te arrepientes...
> 
> Otra cosa más,el consejo que te ha dado Iban sobre escribir es muy buen consejo.Escribe Alvaro,todo lo que aprendas,lo que idees,lo que corrijas,lo que te gustaría conseguir.Yo lo leí en un librp ese consejo y desde que lo llevo a la práctica veo cuanto me sirve.
> ...


Sí, tienes razón, puede que la gente tenga algún presentimiento de algo que todavía no ha ocurrido. Y de maestros, ¿a qué te refieres? ¿De quién aprendo la magia?
Espero tu respuesta y muchas gracias por el consejo

----------


## elmanu

Se refiere a quienes son tus referentes en la magia ... aquellos magos que tomes como ejemplo y que admires.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Sí, tienes razón, puede que la gente tenga algún presentimiento de algo que todavía no ha ocurrido. Y de maestros, ¿a qué te refieres? ¿De quién aprendo la magia?
> Espero tu respuesta y muchas gracias por el consejo


O de lo contrario: Está ocurriendo algo secreto que ellos no tienen porque saber y aunque no se vea se nota.Tu objetivo no es solo cubrir los momentos delicados,si no que tienes la laboriosa tarea de no levantar sospechas.Tienes que dominar tu juego antes de presentarlo delante de gente de tal manera de que ellos no intuyan que haces nada raro,que todo es normal y natural.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Se refiere a quienes son tus referentes en la magia ... aquellos magos que tomes como ejemplo y que admires.


También es un dato interesante y que en verdad no estaba incluido en el contexto de la pregunta,pero también me interesa!
Me refiero que cuales son tus fuentes de aprendizaje? De quien,quienes o donde aprendes los juegos (no trucos,otro dato: Nunca digas truco cuando te refieras a un juego,una cosa es el truco o trampa de un juego y otra el juego en sí.Al decir truco ya le creas una mala sensación al espectador,ya le pones de antemano en que lo que van a ver tiene trampa.Ya lo saben,no es necesario que se lo recalques) 

Un saludo!

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

> También es un dato interesante y que en verdad no estaba incluido en el contexto de la pregunta,pero también me interesa!
> Me refiero que cuales son tus fuentes de aprendizaje? De quien,quienes o donde aprendes los juegos (no trucos,otro dato: Nunca digas truco cuando te refieras a un juego,una cosa es el truco o trampa de un juego y otra el juego en sí.Al decir truco ya le creas una mala sensación al espectador,ya le pones de antemano en que lo que van a ver tiene trampa.Ya lo saben,no es necesario que se lo recalques) 
> 
> Un saludo!


Bueno, hola de nuevo, he estado unos días sin poder conectarme pero te respondo. Aprendo magia de diversas fuentes, como libros, de familia, Internet... Los libros que más me han ayudado han sido "Juego de Magia" de Richard  Kauffman, "Asombrosos trucos con Cartas" de Jon Tremaine, "1.000 Trucos de magia con cartas y otros objetos" y "Cartomagia Fundamental" de Vicente Canuto. Y en Internet puedes encontrar magos como ******

----------


## magopicas

[QUOTE=Y en Internet puedes encontrar magos como*****[/QUOTE]

Yo que tú no aprendería de magic urzay, lo único que hace es revelar juegos para lucrarse y joder, con perdón, a la gente que de verdad quiere a la magia.

----------


## Artifice

Continuando el comentario de magopicas, te aconsejaría que en vez de ver videos de "revelaciones", inviertas ese tiempo en leer de tu canuto, que explica mejor la manera de hacerlos y ver videos de algún mago profesional llevando a cabo esos trucos, así también ves maneras de presentarlo al público
Un abrazo!

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

> Continuando el comentario de magopicas, te aconsejaría que en vez de ver videos de "revelaciones", inviertas ese tiempo en leer de tu canuto, que explica mejor la manera de hacerlos y ver videos de algún mago profesional llevando a cabo esos trucos, así también ves maneras de presentarlo al público
> Un abrazo!





> Yo que tú no aprendería de magic urzay, lo único que hace es revelar juegos para lucrarse y joder, con perdón, a la gente que de verdad quiere a la magia.


Muchas gracias por vuestros aportes, los tendré en cuenta, y hablando de vídeos, ¿que os parece este?:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtH0yVrrGgM

----------


## Pulgas

Si me dejas, Álvaro, primero voy a darte la enhorabuena por las ganas de avanzar que tienes, pero luego, con tu permiso, te daré un tirón de orejas, porque, aunque dices que vas a tener en cuenta los consejos que te dan otras personas, has colgado un nuevo vídeo y no has rectificado ninguno de los errores que te han indicado.

Me explico.
Te comentaron que se te descuadraban los do*****, y siguen descuadrándose.
Te dijeron que tienes dos maneras distintas de coger las cartas: cuando haces la trampa y cuando no la haces, y continúas cmetiendo el mismo error.
Te hablaron del discurso plano, de que no entonas, no transmites diferentes emociones, y tampoco aquí has corregido el defecto.
Finalmente (hay más ejemplos, pero con estos creo que vale), te recomendaron que te grabases los vídeos sin subirlos a youtube, que los estudiaras, los corrigieses y los mejorases, y tampo aquí has hecho caso de las recomendaciones.

Cuando alguien pasa de aquello que los demás le indican, consigue dos cosas:
La primera, que quien te ha dado los consejos llegue a la conclusión de que no han servido de nada, con lo que dejará de comentar tus trabajos y perderá el interés por ayudarte.La segunda, que tu aprendizaje será mucho más lento, estará cargado de errores (como estos que te han dicho, y, ojo, hay otros michos en los que no entramos porque, de momento, no los podrías entender bien) y el resultado final nunca llegará a ser todo lo bueno que tú quieres.A este paso, lo tienes muy difícil para llegar a ser un buen mago, porque te falta una de las virtudes esenciales en la magia: *la paciencia*. Paciencia para ensayar; paciencia para comerte las ganas y no subir trabajos cada dos por tres; paciencia para poder entender cómo haces las cosas y por qué las haces así; paciencia para ir despacio, muy despacio, porque la magia es lenta, muy lenta.
En tu mano está el que pongas interés en escuchar (aquí hay gente de la que puedes aprender mucho) o sigas en tu línea actual: pasándotelo muy bien (enhorabuena por ello) pero avanzando muy poco.
Ánimo, y decide si quieres aprender bien (y entonces tratarás de evitar los tremendos errores en los que incurres) o quieres correr y correr (con lo que seguirás fallando en lo mismo una y otra vez).

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

Bueno, pues, lo primero , no tenía intención de faltar al respeto ni hacerlo por hacer, sino al contrario, he intentado hacerlo todo, he revisado los descuadres y desde mi punto de vista no se podía ver nada, y he hecho lo posible para que no se notara la "trampa". Lo del discurso tienes toda la razón, no pongo énfasis en los momentos clave del truco. Estoy aprovechando estos días para hacer lo que me dijisteis, cuadrar las cartas, no hacer movimientos sospechosos, prácticar el diálogo... Y me pareció apropiado subir este que era más "simple" mientras ensayaba otros más complejos. Puede que haya cometido un error al subir este vídeo aquí, ya que podéis pensar que paso de todos vuestros consejos, pero no es así, en este juego intenté hacerlo lo mejor posible, pero he cometido el fallo de subirlo. Aún así, espero no decepcionaros en el próximo vídeo, y perdón por haber podido hacer que malinterpreteis mi respuesta. Muchas gracias por el apoyo.

----------


## Pulgas

El problema, Álvaro, es que es imposible que te dé tiempo, en cuatro días, a rectificar tus errores. Como te decía antes, la magia es lenta, muy lenta (siempre cuestión de años más que de días).
De todas maneras, no te preocupes por si nos decepcionas a nosotros o no, sino por si aprendes bien o no y yo creo que te estás equivocando en la manera de aprender.

Antes te di pocos consejos, fue más una reflexión sobre lo que veía. Déjame que ahora te haga un par de recomendaciones.
La primera tiene que ver con la manera de aprender magia. Yo *te recomendaría que olvides todo lo que has aprendido hasta ahora* y empieces de nuevo, pero desde cero.
Nos dices que tienes el *Canuto*, como es un libro excepcional, yo empezaría por él, desde la primera páina, paso a paso (aunque creas que ya te lo sabes). De esa manera seguirás cierto orden y será mucho más fácil corregir errores.La segunda es *que renuncies a aprender magia a través de internet*. Olvídate de los magos que citas en un post anterior. Salvo alguno, la mayoría de los nombres que has puesto son realmente malos como magos. Pueden gustarnos porque explican los trucos, pero no son buenos magos y, además, explican fatal. Fíjate la cantidad de veces que se les caen las cartas al mezclar (siempre encuentran alguna excusa, pero la verdad es que no mezclan bien) o cuánto dudan al dar las explicaciones. ¿Cómo van a enseñar un juego en el que dudan tanto? Estos magos, enseñan cómo se hacen los juegos, pero no enseñan a hacer magia (quizás porque ellos mismos no saben hacer magia). Y, si ellos enseñan mal, tú no puedes aprender bien.Mi tercera recomendación es *que vayas muy poco a poco*, que no tengas prisa (ya sé que a todos nos gusta mucho aprender rápido y mostrar nuestros avances, pero intenta ser más seguro, más firme).El cuarto consejo es *que dejes de subir vídeos a internet*. No porque esté mal subirlos, sino porque tu material no es bueno.
Tampoco es malísimo, no vayas a pensar que lo critico hasta ese punto: es el trabajo de un novato, muy novato, que comete muchos errores. Yo prefiero que vean las cosas que sé hacer bien antes que mostrar aquellas que no me salen bien del todo.Si de verdad te gusta la magia, verás que a partir de ahora aprendes de otra manera, verás que tu público lo nota y verás cómo empiezas a gustar más.

----------


## Pulgas

Si te parece, voy a analizar un poco el juego del trilero, así podemos analizar mejor los errores y los aciertos.
Voy a separar en secciones el estudio, de esa manera el análisis será un poco más completo.

*Presentación.*
Esto te parecerá una tontería, y hay algunas personas que no lo comparten, pero cuando yo hago magia en público *no suelo utilizar la palabra "truco"*. No la empleo porque es una palabra que sugiere trampa, que predispone al espectador. Por eso casi todos los magos empleamos juego o efecto. Yo prefiero "juego", pero eso va en gustos.
Luego, cuando estoy con otros magos, no tengo problema en utilizar truco (todos los magos sabemos que hacemos trucos). 
Tampoco me preocupa decir "truco" alguna vez en público, pero ya te digo que me gusta poco.
¡Fijate, el vído dura 1'50"! En menos de dos minutos dices cinco veces (creo) la palabra "truco". Demasiado ¿No?Eso me lleva al segundo comentario, que tiene mucho que ver con el discurso.
Enhorabuena, *tienes mucho desparpajo al hablar, no te cuesta dirigirte a la cámara y se te ve bastante natural*. Es una pena que *el discurso lo improvisas mucho sobre la marcha, y se nota*. Se nota que no siempre sabes qué decir ni cómo decirlo. Dudas, te atascas. A mí me gusta trabajar mucho lo que voy a contar, porque la parte sonora, lo que escucha mi público, es importantísimo. Van a juzgarme por ello, porque es una de las principales referencias que tienen sobre mí y sobre mi trabajo.
Existe un hilo en le foro en el que hemos hablado mucho sobre el discurso. Te copio el enlace y, si te apetece, le echas un vistazo.
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f25/prin...o-resolverlos/
Si te fijas, verás que cometes muchos de los errores que te estamos comentando. Y, como también hemos dicho cómo resolverlos, tal vez te resulte interesante.Otro aspecto que *no me convence es el plano que escoges para tus vídeos*. Como te grabas en un plano medio, no se te ve la cara, y nos perdemos muchísima información: tus miradas, tus sonrisas...
En la magia es imprescindible distraer al público y en ello influye mucho el gesto, la expresividad... Tal y como nos presentas los vídeos no nso dejas ver qué tal lo haces ni cómo funciona. Sin embargo, si un día actúas delante de gente, ellos sí te verán la cara. Por eso recomiendo siempre grabarse con un plano más abierto, que permita ver bien tus expresiones.Si te lees el hilo que te he indicado más arriba, verás que sehabla bastante de *las pausas*. Son importantísimas, y tú no haces ninguna. Parece que te han dado cuerda y que tienes prisa por acabar. Tómate tu tiempo, disfruta y deja que los demás también disfrutem de lo que está pasando, de lo que estás haciendo.De momento ya tienes para reflexionar un poco.
Como es muy tarde, hago una pausa y mañana te comento algunas cosas sobre la técnica mágica.
Venga, ánimo y hasta mañana.

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos con la tercera entrega: *Las manos y un poco de técnica*.
La única conexión visual que tiene el público con nosotros, son las manos (recuerda que hemos hablado del plano que usas en la grabación). Eso quiere decir que toda la fuerza que hagamos recae sobre ellas. Alguien que quiera ver tu trabajo está, a la fuerza, obligado a no perderse detalle sobre qué hacen tus mano y cómo lo hacen.
Junto a ellas, la baraja.
La combinación de ambas da como resultado el juego de magia.
¿Te has preguntado alguna vez si *hablan tus manos?* ¿Te has planteado por qué se mueven así? ¿Has pensado *qué movimientos haces?*
Vamos a estudiar un poco el vídeo.
Empieza la proyección. Sujetas con la mano iquierda el paquetito de cartas y, sobre tu presentación, "hola, usuarios de youtube..." *la mano derecha, que no sabe muy bien qué hacer*, toquetea las cartas, se sube a la cara en el segundo 6, vuelve a toquetear la baraja, vuelve a la cara en 9", coge el paquetito y lo devuelve a la mano izquierda. Vamos, que en 14 segundos has hecho una cantidad de gestos innecesarios que alucinas ¡En 14 segundos! Y esa es la tónica general del vídeo.
¿Por qué me parece interesante resaltar esto, porque, como sólio te vemos las manos, la impresión que me da es la misma que si estuviera hablando con alguien y, en lugar de mirarme a mí, empezase a mirar por la ventana, luego mirase al techo... Vamos, que me daría la impresión de que no me está haciendo ni caso, aunque esté hablando conmigo.
Una parte de este problema quedaría resuelta si se te viese la cara, pero como no se te ve...Vamos a ver otros problemas. Empieza el juego. En relación a las manos, *tienes dos actitudes (y movimientos) diferentes*: cuando estás a gusto, tocas, sujetas las cartas con despreocupación. Cuando tienes algo que ocultar, estás más tenso, mucho más tenso. Y, lo que es peor, tus manos adoptan posiciones antinaturales.
¿De verdad a alguien le enseñarías las cartas como lo haces en el 16"? Creo que no. Es una postura tan rara, que no creo que la utilizases nunca.
Sé que hay magos que lo hacen así, pero en ellos canta menos porque lo realizan con una soltura diferente, con una "naturalidad" (artificial, porque ya hemos dicho que no es un gesto natural) aprendida, muy ensayada y que pasa desapercibida.*Dos maneras de hacer lo mismo*. Este es tu mayor error (desde el punto de vista técnico). Mira el 20", vas a mostrarnos una carta, pero como sabes que estás haciendo trampa y no quieres que se te note, la volteas con los dedos pulgar y corazón agarrando el naipe por sus lados cortos. Luego, cuando la devuelves al mazo, haces lo mismo.
Un instante después, en 25" nos enseñas una sola carta, pero ahora no la agarras por los lados cortos con los dedos pulgar y medio, sino que la pinzas con el pulgar y el índice por el centro de la carta. ¡Claro, como no hay trampa...!
Pasa al 30" nos vuelves a enseñar carta sin tener que ocultar nada: la pinzas con el pulgar y el índice. 39", con trampa, la sujetas de nuevo con pulgar y medio por los lados cortos. Siempre lo haces de dos maneras distintas. ¡Siempre!
Repito, porque es importantísimo: para hacer la misma acción (mostrar una carta) utilizas dos movimientos diferentes, con lo que el espectador antes o después se dará cuenta de ello. Tú mismo le estás diciendo cuándo haces trampa. No tiene sentido ¿verdad?
Si agarro una carta de una manera, lo haré así sienmpre, haga o no trampa, para que nadie pueda desconfiar de mis movimientos.*Los dob****. ¿Cuánto tiempo tardas en preparar uno? ¿Cuántos movimientos haces? ¿Se nota que haces algo? Una vez más, si te viésemos la cara, podríamos saber si despistas a través de miradas, de gestos. Pero es que nuestra atención está centrada en el mazo, en tus manos y ¡canta tanto verte toquetear, manipular las cartas cuando en teoría no haces nada!
Tienes que ensayarlo mucho más (muchísimo más). El problema es que no tienes la técnica, no has aprendido bien cómo hacerlos y eso se nota mucho en el resultado final. Nuevamente el mismo consejo que te daba en los post anteriores: regresa al Canuto (olvídate de los tutoriales de internet, la mitad de ellos te llevan a hacerlo como lo haces: mal)... Regresa al Canuto y aprende a hacerlo de nuevo, partiendo de cero. Verás cómo en unas semanas de práctica la dfiferencia es enorme.*Acciones inseguras, poco limpias*. Fíjate que en el 47" se descuadran las cartas. Esto lo evitarás echándole muchas horas hasta comprender y automatizar la fuerza con la que debes agarras la baraja, la manera de sujetar la/las cartas.*El teatrillo que crean tus manos*. Vuelvo a las manos, pero desde una perspectiva diferente. Fíjate a partir del segundo 50". Aceleras un poco el ritmo (muy bien) pero, como no dominas los movimientos, te pones nervioso y las manos se cierran mucho, apenas nos dejan espacio para ver algo. Has cerrado el teatrillo y el protagonista (las cartas) se mueve en un espacio minúsculo. Queda sucio, no nos dejas ver.
Yo me imagino que si tuvieses espectadores a tus lados no verían nada, porque tus manos se lo impedirían. Es decir, estás haciendo un hjuego sólo pensando en la cámara o en un espectador forntal, pero olvidas la gente que puede sentarse a tu derecha o a tu izquierda. ¿De verdad no quiers que vean tu juego?*La cuenta óptica*. ¡Uf! Qué decir de ella. Si quieres enseñar que todas las cartas son iguales, tienes que trabajar muchísimo ese movimiento, porque estás agarrotado, agarras con tal fuerza las cartas que suenan y todo (pobre baraja, casi la estrangulas) y, encima, el ritmo no es el adecuado. Olvida esa cuenta, vuelve al Canuto y apréndela de nuevo, pero cuando llegues al capítulo correspondiente. Para poder hacerla bien, tienes que tener un dominio de las cartas en la mano que no posees, una suavidad que no dominas, una claridad de movimientos que, como te estoy explicando, aún no alcanzas.*Toque a las cartas*. Me he dado cuenta, en este juego y en todos los que te he visto, que tienes la costumbre de pegar a las cartas. en los momentos que tú consideras clave o cuando quiweres reclamar nuestra atención sobre una carta, le das un golpe con los dedos. No te voy a hablar de ese movimiento por ahora, mejor trataré de que seas tú quien piense en ello:
¿Por qué lo haces?
¿Qué deseas conseguir con ello?
¿Puede hacerse de otra maner?
En resumen. Creo que tienes muchas posibilidades de hacer algo guapo con tu magia, pero me da la impresión de que tienes mucha prisa (lógico, a los 13 años yo también quería comerme el mundo). Esa prisa te ha llevado a aprender mal, a tener michos tics que debes corregir, a cometer errores que te delatan.
Si de verdad te gusta la magia (y creo que sí) fíate másd de lso grandes maestros (Vicente Canuto es uno de los grandes, grandes, grandes) y olvídate de los mediocres, de los Urzay y compañía, que no sólo son malos magos, sino que (como ellos no saben hacerlo bien) enseñan fatal.
Por aquí, por el foro, hay gente muy buena que, seguro, podrá echarte una mano enorme, pero tienes que poner mucho de tu parte porque en analizar cada vídeo, en comentar, etc. se emplea mucho tiempo (tiempo que te regalan). Por eso, para corresponder a ese regalo, debes demostrarnos que te lo tomas en serio.
Creoq uer va a hacerlo y creo quemerece la pena seguir dedicando tiempo a tu trabajo, así que por aquí nos vemos y continuamos cmentando cosillas.
¿un abrazo, campeón!

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

Bueno Pulgas, lo primero, muchas gracias por las críticas, los consejos y las respuestas. Sobre las preguntas que me has hecho de por qué "pego" a las cartas, es para darle énfasis a ese movimiento, para llamar la atención, para que se fijen en esa carta. Sí que podría hacerse de otra manera, ya sea con un soplido o algo por el estilo. Y ahora la pregunta te la hago yo. ¿Crees que voy a poder rectificar estos errores? ¿Es normal que quiera comerme el mundo? 

Y también, aparte, lo de la cara es una cuestión de permisos, y te aseguro que en directo sale todo mucho mejor. Hay contacto visual, puedo manipular sin que se vea... Intentaré hacer lo que tú dices.

No te digo que haya practicado solo cuatro días, sino que subí este vídeo que me parecía más simple mientras practicaba todos vuestros consejos.

Espero que podáis ayudarme

----------


## Pulgas

¡Claro que puedes recificar los errores! Si no pensara que puedes hacerlo, no me habría tomado la molestia de escribir tanto y de tratar de orientarte un poco. Ahora depende de ti, y de cómo queiras ir evolucionando.
Sobre lo de comentet el mundo... También es lógico. Primero, porque edad. Segundo, porque la magia es tremendamente absorbente. Nos entran las prisas a todos y, al empezar, mucho más. Échale un vistazo a este otro hilo y verás que lo que te asa a ti es muy frecuente y que casi todos hemos pasado por ahí.
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f17/algu...e-de-la-magia/
¡Ánimo y a trabajar!
Si te surgen dudas, aquí estamos.

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

¿Cómo me recomiendas tú evolucionar?¿Sigo haciendo efectos a mi familia/amigos? ¿O se los hago cuando los tenga dominados? ¿O práctico con ellos?

----------


## Pulgas

Primero trata de dominar las técnicas y sólo cuando estés seguro de que te salen bien, preséntalos a tus amigos/familia etc. (incluso, si quieres, al foro, pero yo subiría los vídeos privados y no públicos, así sólo los vemos los que te queramos ayudar).
Grábate los juegos y compara la evolución en el conjunto: manos, discurso, técnicas...
Y, sobre todo, ensaya mucho (pero muicho, no sólo unos días) antes de pasar al punto siguiente.

----------


## Ochosi

> preséntalos a tus amigos/familia etc. (incluso, si quieres, al foro, pero yo subiría los vídeos privados y no públicos, así sólo los vemos los que te queramos ayudar)



Te recomiendo sobretodo lo segundo. La familia y amigos, por lo general, no acostumbran a ser un público "de testeo" adecuado, así que nosotros somos tu grupo de extraños a los que impresionar  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Álvaro,


Que Pulgas haya dedicado tanto tiempo y esfuerzo a darte consejos, significa cosas:

1.- Tienes suerte. Si alguien "sabe" por aquí, es Pulgas. Estoy seguro que tiene media tonelada de cosas más importantes que hacer. Y sin embargo, te ha escrito para darte consejos (y, por cierto, muy buenos).

2.- Si les (nos) haces caso, lo agradecerás, porque verás que te acompañamos en el camino hacia "algo mejor". Pero si decides ir a tu aire, y que lo que se te dice no es tan importante, y que después de todo no lo haces tan mal... nosotros estaremos de acuerdo contigo, y te dejaremos seguir tu camino. Si ya lo haces bien, no nos necesitas.

Si te fijas, la mayoría de las respuestas tienen un fondo común en su mayoría: ve despacio, no tengas prisa. Tienes toda la vida para aprender (la necesitarás), así que no pasa nada si dedicas todo un mes a aprender algo que parece tan fácil (y es realmente tan difícil) como mezclar las cartas en las manos. Y la segunda cosa que se lee aquí y allí es: olvida todo lo que crees que sabes, porque realmente no lo sabes. Vuelve a la casilla de salida. A ver si hay suerte y empiezas el camino en la dirección correcta.

Ánimo.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Bueno, hola de nuevo, he estado unos días sin poder conectarme pero te respondo. Aprendo magia de diversas fuentes, como libros, de familia, Internet... Los libros que más me han ayudado han sido "Juego de Magia" de Richard Kauffman, "Asombrosos trucos con Cartas" de Jon Tremaine, "1.000 Trucos de magia con cartas y otros objetos" y "Cartomagia Fundamental" de Vicente Canuto. Y en Internet puedes encontrar magos como *****...


Hola Alvaro!!

Voy a empezar por decirte que sabia desde un principio cuales eran tus fuentes de aprendizaje.Estaba seguro en un 90%!! Nada más enpezar tu video y escucharte como hablas,como entonas y el tipo de discurso que le das a tu juego se me vino a la mente el tal ***.
Alvaro,¿recuerdas la pregunta de mi primer mensaje? ¿recuerdas lo primero que te puse antes de formulartela? Te hablaba sobre la influencia que tienen sobre nosotros nuestros maestros y en tí la capté desde el segundo 1.Se nota que admiras bastante a este Señor y yo te pregunto ahora: ¿ Has visto alguna vez de actuar a algún mago (pero mago,mago de los de verdad)? ¿Se te parece este Señor en algo a un mago o lo que es peor,a un maestro?

Ya te han comentado por aquí lo que es realmente este hombre y la gran mayoria (salvo alguno que se salva casi por los pelos) que no son otra cosa que copias de él más malas aún que él.
Yo te recomendaría que empezaras a olvidarte de ver esos videos y comenzaras a ver videos de magos de verdad.Pero no de revelaciones de sus juegos ni nada de eso,si no de actuaciones suyas,que para eso Youtube es una maravilla!!
Buscalos Alvaro,miralos una y otra vez,disfrutalos ,dejate ilusionar por ellos y luego estudia esas actuaciones,saca tus propias conclusiones,cuando dudes de un juego o una técnica miralo en como lo hacen ellos y como funciona en sus públicos,y sobre todo busca a los grandes clásicos!! de ellos se aprende lo que no puedes imaginar tan solo con verlos de actuar...

Por otra parte y como ya te han dicho por aquí,estás de enhorabuena!!! Pulgas se ha fijado en ti y te ha aconsejado como nadie te podría aconsejar.Llevo muy poco en este foro pero te puedo asegurar que he leido muchas suyas y he aprendido muchísimo.El que se haya fijado en tí y se haya parado a ayudarte to pienso que es una gran suerte que has tenido y que algo ha visto en ti.Aprobechalo Alvaro,hazle caso al 100% y si ves que te olvidas de algo,vuelve al hilo y relee todo lo que te ha ecrito.

¿Sabes cuanto tiempo llevo en la magia? llevo tan solo 11 meses y aún no se hacer ni un solo juego.Y si me apuras,aún casi no domino ninguna técnica.Controlo alguna que otra,pero no las domino,fallo de vez en cuando y no me siento todabía seguro de hacerla delante de nadie.Como poder,podría arriesgarme y tal vez salga bien,pero si sale mal ( y es lo más probable )
no sabes el disgusto que me llevaría el que me descubrieran algo por el que tantas horas le he dedicado. ¿Que quiero decirte con todo esto? ,que todo lo que te ha dicho Pulgas e Iban sobre que tengas más paciencia es totalmente cierto.La magia es algo que cuesta muchísimo de conseguir hacer,pero que cuando se hace da muchas alegrías.Yo te aconsejaría que borraras o privatizaras los videos que subistes a tu cuenta ya que todo el que lo ve nota cuando pasa algo raro o directamente te lo ve,y eso no mola nada.

Sobre el Canuto queria decirte que en el poco tiempo que llevo lo he leido (solo leido) y hace poco que comencé desde el principio y con paso firme.He elegido uno de sus primeros juegos para hacerlo mio.No tiene nada de técnica y llevo casi un mes trabajando en el,tan solo llevo un 25%!! ¿como es eso? pues porque estoy trabajando en una de las partes más fundamentales que es la presentación y como quiero que sea un juego mio,adaptado a mi,pues lo elegí y hasta que no esté más o menos decente no se lo haré a nadie.Pero yo disfruto mucho ensayandolo a solas,pensandolo,escribiendo su guión,rectificando errores...
Quiero ponerte como ejemplo mi propia experiencia para que veas mi punto de vista,a lo mejor te ayuda en algo...

Por último,es normal que corras al principio,todos hemos corrido,pero hay que saber cuando aminorar y seguir el camino andando,que es como realmente se disfruta del paisaje!!

Un abrazo Alvaro y espero volver a leerte pronto!!

----------


## elmanu

Madremía Alvaro,,,no podrás quejarte con los consejos que te están dando.
Para mí el mas importante es que olvides todo lo que has aprendido, puedes pensar que es dar un paso atrás, pero nada mas lejos.
Como ves, no hay nadie que hable mal del Canuto, por que? pues por que es un libro cojon...muy bueno. Y te faltan sobretodo los primeros capítulos (como sujetar la baraja, que presión ejercer sobre ella) como dice Giobbi, la baraja hay que sujetarla como si sujetaras a un pájaro, ni muy fuerte para no estrangularlo, ni muy flojo para que se vaya volando.
En esos primeros capítulos ademas encontraras juegos automáticos, que no requieren ninguna técnica y que te servirán para mejorar como dice Aminoliquid tu presentación y también tu manejo con las cartas.
Un abrazo Alvaro!

P.D: Aminoliquid, cuando acabes con ese juego automático espero que lo subas por aquí aunque no requiera técnica alguna, siempre es interesante ver la presentación  :Wink1:

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

> Madremía Alvaro,,,no podrás quejarte con los consejos que te están dando.
> Para mí el mas importante es que olvides todo lo que has aprendido, puedes pensar que es dar un paso atrás, pero nada mas lejos.
> Como ves, no hay nadie que hable mal del Canuto, por que? pues por que es un libro cojon...muy bueno. Y te faltan sobretodo los primeros capítulos (como sujetar la baraja, que presión ejercer sobre ella) como dice Giobbi, la baraja hay que sujetarla como si sujetaras a un pájaro, ni muy fuerte para no estrangularlo, ni muy flojo para que se vaya volando.
> En esos primeros capítulos ademas encontraras juegos automáticos, que no requieren ninguna técnica y que te servirán para mejorar como dice Aminoliquid tu presentación y también tu manejo con las cartas.
> 
> Un abrazo Alvaro!
> 
> P.D: Aminoliquid, cuando acabes con ese juego automático espero que lo subas por aquí aunque no requiera técnica alguna, siempre es interesante ver la presentación






> Hola Alvaro!!
> 
> Voy a empezar por decirte que sabia desde un principio cuales eran tus fuentes de aprendizaje.Estaba seguro en un 90%!! Nada más enpezar tu video y escucharte como hablas,como entonas y el tipo de discurso que le das a tu juego se me vino a la mente el tal ****.
> Alvaro,¿recuerdas la pregunta de mi primer mensaje? ¿recuerdas lo primero que te puse antes de formulartela? Te hablaba sobre la influencia que tienen sobre nosotros nuestros maestros y en tí la capté desde el segundo 1.Se nota que admiras bastante a este Señor y yo te pregunto ahora: ¿ Has visto alguna vez de actuar a algún mago (pero mago,mago de los de verdad)? ¿Se te parece este Señor en algo a un mago o lo que es peor,a un maestro?
> 
> Ya te han comentado por aquí lo que es realmente este hombre y la gran mayoria (salvo alguno que se salva casi por los pelos) que no son otra cosa que copias de él más malas aún que él.
> Yo te recomendaría que empezaras a olvidarte de ver esos videos y comenzaras a ver videos de magos de verdad.Pero no de revelaciones de sus juegos ni nada de eso,si no de actuaciones suyas,que para eso Youtube es una maravilla!!
> Buscalos Alvaro,miralos una y otra vez,disfrutalos ,dejate ilusionar por ellos y luego estudia esas actuaciones,saca tus propias conclusiones,cuando dudes de un juego o una técnica miralo en como lo hacen ellos y como funciona en sus públicos,y sobre todo busca a los grandes clásicos!! de ellos se aprende lo que no puedes imaginar tan solo con verlos de actuar...
> 
> ...






> Álvaro, Que Pulgas haya dedicado tanto tiempo y esfuerzo a darte consejos, significa cosas: 1.- Tienes suerte. Si alguien "sabe" por aquí, es Pulgas. Estoy seguro que tiene media tonelada de cosas más importantes que hacer. Y sin embargo, te ha escrito para darte consejos (y, por cierto, muy buenos). 2.- Si les (nos) haces caso, lo agradecerás, porque verás que te acompañamos en el camino hacia "algo mejor". Pero si decides ir a tu aire, y que lo que se te dice no es tan importante, y que después de todo no lo haces tan mal... nosotros estaremos de acuerdo contigo, y te dejaremos seguir tu camino. Si ya lo haces bien, no nos necesitas. Si te fijas, la mayoría de las respuestas tienen un fondo común en su mayoría: ve despacio, no tengas prisa. Tienes toda la vida para aprender (la necesitarás), así que no pasa nada si dedicas todo un mes a aprender algo que parece tan fácil (y es realmente tan difícil) como mezclar las cartas en las manos. Y la segunda cosa que se lee aquí y allí es: olvida todo lo que crees que sabes, porque realmente no lo sabes. Vuelve a la casilla de salida. A ver si hay suerte y empiezas el camino en la dirección correcta. Ánimo.


Gracias por todas las respuestas, pero ahora os vengo a formular varias preguntas:
¿Podría seguir, por ejemplo aprendiendo de gente como ****?
Me da como "miedo" ir a la casilla de salida. ¿No habría otra manera? ¿Es las más apropiada? 
¿Me recomendáis algún mago que dialogue "correctamente" para ver vídeos suyos?

Y por último, muchas gracias a todos, me estáis ayudando mucho, y me estoy dando cuenta de que en la magia no hay que ir corriendo, sino despacito y con buena letra. Espero vuestra respuesta. Un saludo

----------


## ElMagoRodri

Sin duda volver a la casilla de salida es lo más correcto, créeme en un futuro nos agradecerás este consejo. Y sobre Agustín y Julio, sinceramente quizá no sea lo peor del mundo pero tampoco es información de calidad ni muchísimo menos ademas, es información muy desestructurada.
Magos que dialoguen bien podrían ser por supuesto el maestro Rene Lavand, Juan Tamariz, Kiko Pastur, Miguel Angel Gea (en español, pues su inglés no es muy bueno xD), y ya se que ahora a ti no te aportara nada, pero por lo menos a mi oír las charlas de Luis García me hipnotiza.

----------


## Iban

> ¿Podría seguir, por ejemplo aprendiendo de gente como Agustín  Tash y/o Julio Ribera?
> Me da como "miedo" ir a la casilla de salida. ¿No habría otra manera? ¿Es las más apropiada? 
> ¿Me recomendáis algún mago que dialogue "correctamente" para ver vídeos suyos?


No voy a opinar sobre los que mencionas, como magos. Su calidad puede ser altísima, o lamentable, eso es lo de menos. Lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que un buen mago no es sinónimo de un buen profesor. Se puede ser lo uno sin lo otro, y lo otro sin lo uno.

Estos que citas, al menos en la forma en la que se presentan en Youtube, no son buenos profesores. Te enseñan algún truquito, pero esto de subir vídeos busca más el lucimiento personal que el afán didáctico. No hay un camino marcado, una ascensión gradual... no hay método.

No, no te sirve eso de aprender de Youtube. Quizás sí como apoyo en algún paso que se te atragante, pero no como método único, salvo que quieras acabar dominando el "flushy punchi bunchi tirabuzón voltereto" como Dan&Dave, pero sin saber hacer un doble decente.

Para algo están los libros y, en este caso, son necesarios.

----------


## Pulgas

El problema, Álvaro, es que, si aprendes con gente de la que revela juegos en internet, no sigues ninguna lógica en tu aprendizaje. En uno de esos juegos tal vez necesites saber cómo se enfila una carta o cómo se hace un salto. Ellos te lo enseñarán (mal, pero te lo enseñarán) pero tú no dominarás todo lo que necesitas saber antes de aprender el salto o el enfile. Es decir, aprenderás a correr antes de saber andar y eso siempre termina en caída.
Por otro lado, de verdad, su enseñanzas son flojas, flojísimas (a uno de ellos no lo conocía y me he chupado varios de sus vídeos esta noche para ver cómo es). Ni eplican bien, ni ejecutan bien lo que explican. En el instituto, ¿con qué prefieres aprender, con el libro de texto o con los apuntes de los apuntes de los apuntes de uno que, hace tiempo, se leyó el libro de texto y a los que le faltan páginas? Pues aquí es igual. Aprende de los youtuberos y nunca, NUNCA corregirás tus errores.

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

Y sobre las otras dos preguntas, ¿qué me decís?

----------


## elmanu

¿Que preguntas?

----------


## wolrak

> Gracias por todas las respuestas, pero ahora os vengo a formular varias preguntas:
> ¿Podría seguir, por ejemplo aprendiendo de gente como Agustín  Tash y/o Julio Ribera?
> Me da como "miedo" ir a la casilla de salida. ¿No habría otra manera? ¿Es las más apropiada? 
> ¿Me recomendáis algún mago que dialogue "correctamente" para ver vídeos suyos?
> 
> Y por último, muchas gracias a todos, me estáis ayudando mucho, y me estoy dando cuenta de que en la magia no hay que ir corriendo, sino despacito y con buena letra. Espero vuestra respuesta. Un saludo


Álvaro, te cuento sobre las dos últimas preguntas desde mi experiencia, lo que tu dices de ir a la casilla de salida puede parecer en un principio una mala opción pero, más adelante te darás cuenta que eso no es perder tiempo sino lo contrario porque por ejemplo, yo empecé como tú y un día me di cuenta y, me metí en este foro gracias al cual conocí el canuto y empecé a usar el libro para aprender. Intenté ir más despacio y me di cuenta de que juegos automáticos sorprendían mil veces más  que otros con una técnica increíble y todo por la presentación. Luego empecé a ir más rápido y a hacer las cosas sin tenerlas seguras hasta que me dí cuenta de que estaba haciéndolo todo  mal. Ahora he vuelto a empezar con el canuto para hacerlo aún mejor que al principio. De todo esto aprendí dos cosas: que equivocarse no es malo siempre que aprendas de ello y que volver a empezar algo para consolidar mejor los conocimientos no es una perdida de tiempo sino todo lo contrario.

Respecto a un mago he de decir que en mi opinión el mago que mejor habla, el que mejores discursos tiene y del que mejor se puede aprender a presentar los efectos es René Lavand, Tamariz y Pepe Carrol también molan muchísimo pero René para mí en ese aspecto es un dios. Esto es lo poco que te puedo decir debido a mi baja cultura mágica, espero que te ayude

----------


## elmanu

Es cierto que en cuanto a presentaciones René Lavand es un caso aparte, igual que Tamariz y Carroll, pero creo que debes buscar aquel que te gusta a tí ya que són 3 magos cuyas presentaciones son totalmente diferentes. René basa sus presentaciones en situaciones, reales o ficticias, eso da igual, que ha tenido al largo de su vida, haciendo pensar al público y creando un ambiente totalmente mágico.
Las de Tamaríz poco hay que decir.
Y de esos 3 por ejemplo las de Carroll serían las que mas se podrían adaptar a mi estilo, AL MÍO, que no quiere decir que sea como el tuyo.
Así que lo primero sería pensar.
Cual es mí estilo? y a partir de ahí ver vídeos y vídeos hasta que des con el mago que mas te gusté, no para copiar sus presentaciones, si no para aprender.
Precisamente ese es el problema de los DVD's o de los vídeos de youtube, que ves el efecto con una presentación y se tiende a copiarlo completamente, mientras que con los libros tienes que buscar tu una presentación.
A mí, por ejemplo, me encanta Dani DaOrtiz. Puedo pasarme horas viendo vídeos suyos y nunca me canso, pero seguro que tu encuentras el tuyo, puede ser uno de los que están aquí como uno de la china, pero no dejes de ver vídeos y vídeos sin dejarte llevar por saber el secreto.

----------


## Iban

En los primeros pasos, ponerte a estudiar presentaciones de otros magos, es bastante peligroso. No se puede copiar a René, a Pepe Carroll o a DaOrtiz si no se es MUY bueno y se tiene muchos recursos, tanto técnicos como psicológicos.. Intentando hacer lo que hacen ellos cogerás más vicios que virtudes.

Escucha, en esos vídeos, no están intentando enseñar, están haciendo magia "a su manera", y de ahí es muy difícil aprender.

----------


## elmanu

Bueno, lo que dice Iban es totalmente cierto, aun que no me refería exactamente a que intentes hacer lo que hacen ellos, mas bien que te empapes un poco de la buena magia , de ver como ellos siempre insisten en dejar claro cual es la situación del juego, de recrear lo que han echo, etc.

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

Gracias, los tendré en cuenta. Y bueno, sobre subir vídeos, digamos que tenía una especie de compromiso y tenía pensado subir estos días juegos automáticos que no requieran mucha técnica  y con objetos mientras práctico lo más esencial. ¿Qué os parece?

----------


## Iban

A nosotros no nos tienes que convencer. Ni nosotros a ti. Asi que haz lo que mejor te parezca.

No tiene sentido volver a repetir lo ya dicho.

----------


## Pulgas

Tú mismo. Digamos que no hay peor sordo que el que no quiere oír.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Madremía Alvaro,,,no podrás quejarte con los consejos que te están dando.
> Para mí el mas importante es que olvides todo lo que has aprendido, puedes pensar que es dar un paso atrás, pero nada mas lejos.
> Como ves, no hay nadie que hable mal del Canuto, por que? pues por que es un libro cojon...muy bueno. Y te faltan sobretodo los primeros capítulos (como sujetar la baraja, que presión ejercer sobre ella) como dice Giobbi, la baraja hay que sujetarla como si sujetaras a un pájaro, ni muy fuerte para no estrangularlo, ni muy flojo para que se vaya volando.
> En esos primeros capítulos ademas encontraras juegos automáticos, que no requieren ninguna técnica y que te servirán para mejorar como dice Aminoliquid tu presentación y también tu manejo con las cartas.
> Un abrazo Alvaro!
> 
> P.D: Aminoliquid, cuando acabes con ese juego automático espero que lo subas por aquí aunque no requiera técnica alguna, siempre es interesante ver la presentación



Eso está hecho amigo!! Aunque advierto que tardaré bastante en subirlo ya que no lo haré hasta que más o menos e convezca a mi mismo.

Bueno Alvaro,he leido el resto de los mensajes que se han escrito despue del último mio.Puedo percibir que hay por tu parte un cierto desinterés en los valiosos consejos que te han dado los compañeros del foro.Tal vez estás viendo que no te están diciendo lo que tu esperas que te digan.Pero Alvaro,si te dijeran lo que tú quieres escuchar te estarian engañando, ¿o no crees?
Te han dicho: Alvaro,coje mejor este camino que aunque parezca el más dificil,es el que mejores frutos te dará en un futuro. Y tú a esto seguido contestas con una pregunta: ¿pero no podría hacerlo de esta manera? ¿y si...? Bien,lo hago así, ¿pero podría hacerlo también de esta forma? ..etc,etc...
Yo creo que te han marcado ya un camino a seguir y no Alvaro,en ese camino no hay atajo alguno.Si de verdad quieres hacer Magia y no trucos malísimos tienes que volver atrás,empezar muuuuy despacito desde el principio y olvidar tooodo lo que sabes hasta ahora,no hay otra.

Sobre lo de subir juegos automáticos porque tienes un compromiso...Puffff,aquí ya me desarmas!! ¿Tan grande es ese compromiso como para que ignores todo lo que se te ha dicho?
Alvaro,relee de nuevo el hilo y fijate como no solo te hacen correcciones en tu técnica dijital. Mi consejo es que no ignores ni una sola coma de todo lo que te han aconsejado aquí.

Sobre ver video de magos: En mi opinión si que se aprende de ellos bastante a la hora de verlos de actuar.Pero si que tiene razón Iban,ahí no te están eseñando nada,pero tú si puedes recoger información del porque hacen lo que hacen (sabiendo lo que hacen claro está) y usarla para entender ciertas cosas.Por ejemplo, yo aparte de ver porque me gusta,veo actuacones de magos para comprender los aspectos teoricos que estudio.O sea,veo en la práctica lo que leo y eso me ayuda.
No tienes que seguir a ninguno he imitar lo que hace,si no admirar las virtudes de cada uno y estudiarla.René Lavand dice una frase que se podria aplicar a esto:"De la diversidad hay que conseguir la unidad" ,es decir,que de lo bueno de este y lo bueno del otro es de lo que en mi opinión se devería de aprender.Ojo,de lo malo también se aprende,se aprende a ver que es lo que no hay que hacer.

En fin,espero que recapacites y hagas caso de los valiosos consejos que te han dado.

Saludos!

----------


## Artifice

El compromiso deberías tenerlo contigo mismo, tío.
Te animo a practicar un ejercicio que creo que aún no has hecho: Pensar si quieres aprender magia para subir un par de videos y tener un par de coleguitas que te digan lo bien que haces magia o si quieres convertirte en un mago de verdad como propósito *tuyo* y aspiración *propia*.
Estoy seguro de que tomarás la decisión correcta que, como ya te han dicho, depende de *ti*. Un abrazo Álvaro.

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

Gracias a todos.
Artifice  muchas gracias, tu respuesta me ha hecho reflexionar bastante.

----------


## Artifice

Me alegra leer eso Álvaro, aquí estamos para lo que haga falta.  Mucho ánimo.

----------


## Alvaro de Andress

Perdón por el retraso en contestar, pero es que he tenido un pequeño problema con la página. Bueno, mi decisión ha sido dejar de subir vídeos a YouTube, practicar, practicar y practicar a base de libros, no mirar en Internet revelaciones. He tomado esta decisión ya que reflexionando, es la que yo quería para un futuro. Muchas gracias a todos los foreros, y a Héctor Sansegundo, un mago segoviano, que también me dio este consejo. Os lo agradezco mucho. Un saludo y espero vuestra respuesta.

----------

